# Shape-Shifting Cube States With The Most Surface Area



## Cyrus C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Can anyone provide a way to figure the state of a shape-shifting cube that has the most surface area, without using guess & check? Let's use the Fisher's Cube as an example.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2010)

Superflip + 90deg twisted corners + Pi OLL on U and D.
That's what I think.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 27, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Superflip + 90deg twisted corners + Pi OLL on U and D.
> That's what I think.



That's for a Fisher Cube, yeah, but he wants a way for ANY shapeshifter.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Would a formula that works for any shape-shifting cube even be possible?


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Would a formula that works for any shape-shifting cube even be possible?


...
...
No, I don't think so.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't necessarily think there is a correlation between minimum surface area (like cubeshape on a Fisher or Sq-1) to maximum surface area. The max surface area on a Sq-1 is less than the max surface area on a Fisher Cube, assuming they have the same surface area solved (and thus, same dimensions).


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 3, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I don't necessarily think there is a correlation between minimum surface area (like cubeshape on a Fisher or Sq-1) to maximum surface area. The max surface area on a Sq-1 is less than the max surface area on a Fisher Cube, assuming they have the same surface area solved (and thus, same dimensions).



Yeah, this is true, because the way the puzzle works turns pieces differently, etc.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I don't necessarily think there is a correlation between minimum surface area (like cubeshape on a Fisher or Sq-1) to maximum surface area. The max surface area on a Sq-1 is less than the max surface area on a Fisher Cube, assuming they have the same surface area solved (and thus, same dimensions).
> ...



My point exactly.
In the same way, there is a difference in max surface area of a normal domino and a crazy domino.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Would all 3x3x3 shapeshifting cubes have a relationship?


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 3, 2010)

I would say that if more pieces jut out, then there is more surface area.


It's like dividing a 2x2x2 cube (SA 24 units) into 8 1x1x1 pieces (SA 48 units)


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> I would say that if more pieces jut out, then there is more surface area.
> 
> 
> It's like dividing a 2x2x2 cube (SA 24 units) into 8 1x1x1 pieces (SA 48 units)



That's based on the claim that all of the pieces are the same size.
Which, to be frank, they're not.

Replying to Cyrus's question, I don't think so.
If a Sq-1 counted as a 3x3x3 shapeshifting cube (no centres, and a bandaged middle layer, but with shapeshifting abilities), then the max surface area of a Sq-1 would, imo, be different than the max on a Fisher.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> TrollingHard said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that if more pieces jut out, then there is more surface area.
> ...


I meant puzzles that were just modifications of a 3x3x3. Bump Cube, Fisher's Cube, etc.


----------

